# RCI not accepting Diamond Space bank deposits



## tombo (Apr 5, 2010)

This is from a St Maarten web site discussing the situation between Diamond resorts and RCI on St Maarten (and possibly at all Diamond resorts). Not sure of any details, just forwarding what I recieved. I am sure some here can enlighten everyone to the reasons, locations, and extent of the problem.

Here is a quote form JMB website:

"There's a dispute between RCI and Diamond Resorts, the nature of which we don't 
know. RCI, however, is now refusing spacebank deposits from Diamond Resorts 
timeshare owners. We have inquiries out to several knowledgeable sources and as 
soon as we know more, we'll pass it on. 

JMB Website Supporters"


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 5, 2010)

Curious.  There are some DRI resorts that have fixed week owners who bought before Sunterra (DRI's predecessor) took over their resort, or who bought from Sunterra while it was selling fixed weeks.  I wonder if these owners are being denied the right to deposit.  DRI's points system is hooked to II, so they would not be depositing in RCI anyway.





tombo said:


> This is from a St Maarten web site discussing the situation between Diamond resorts and RCI on St Maarten (and possibly at all Diamond resorts). Not sure of any details, just forwarding what I recieved. I am sure some here can enlighten everyone to the reasons, locations, and extent of the problem.
> 
> Here is a quote form JMB website:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kozman (Mar 12, 2011)

*DRI Refuses to Space Bank My Week*

I recently requested through VRI to space bank my week with them.  They got back to me and said Diamond denied my request and that I could ONLY bank with RCI.   I feel it is my right to bank with whoever I wish to.  The only right Diamond should have to to confirm if my Maintenance Fees are paid.  Thoughts?


----------



## eal (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe it is actually illegal to prevent an owner from depositing the week they own anywhere they want.  SFX deals with crabby resorts quite a bit, you might try emailing them at info@sfx-resorts.com and asking about what to do when a resort refuses to make a deposit outside of RCI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2011)

Kozman said:


> I recently requested through VRI to space bank my week with them.  They got back to me and said Diamond denied my request and that I could ONLY bank with RCI.   I feel it is my right to bank with whoever I wish to.  The only right Diamond should have to to confirm if my Maintenance Fees are paid.  Thoughts?


It depends on whether you are a member of The Club.  

If you are a member of the Club, you transfer all of your rights to reserve time at your owned resort (or in your Trust) to The Club, in exchange for the right to make a reservation through the Club.

So, if you are a Club member you can only deposit your Club reservation with an exchange company if the Club allows you to - and they don't unless it's with II.

But if you are not part of the Club, you should have the right to make a reservation in accordance with whatever your underlying ownership is, and deposit that week in accordance with whatever the rules are for the timeshare program at your home resort.  Those rules will generally allow you to deposit a week with any independent exchange company or with an affiliated exchange in accordance with whatever the provisions are in the affiliation agreement.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 12, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It depends on whether you are a member of The Club.
> 
> If you are a member of the Club, you transfer all of your rights to reserve time at your owned resort (or in your Trust) to The Club, in exchange for the right to make a reservation through the Club.
> 
> ...



I'm a fixed week owner at Powhatan so I don't see how Diamond can interfere with a deposit of my choice.  I don't see how any affiliation between them and an exchange company (let's say RCI) should bind me to their whim.  In my interpretation, banking is similar to renting where you have say over how the week is used.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2011)

Kozman said:


> I'm a fixed week owner at Powhatan so I don't see how Diamond can interfere with a deposit of my choice.  I don't see how any affiliation between them and an exchange company (let's say RCI) should bind me to their whim.  In my interpretation, banking is similar to renting where you have say over how the week is used.


If you're a fixed week owner, not part of Diamond's Club, then the rules that govern your use are the resorts timeshare program rules.  The rights you have and don't have will be spelled out there.

[added note]

There are many office people at resorts who don't understand the ownership issue.  They often presume that owners can only trade through exchange companies with whom the resort has an affiliation.  Most independent exchange companies are well versed in setting matters straight.  You might want to talk to Trading Places, as they are the exchange company that runs the VRI exchange system.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks.  That was my next step on Monday.  I have the phone # of a supervisor with Trading Places.  I was digging to see if someone else had run into this specific problem and perhaps how they rectified it.

I also deposited a Wyndham unit.  A owner services person called and ask me if this is what I really wanted to do since she never heard of VRIety.  When I explained who they were she said sure I'll take care of it.


----------

